

2010 US digital music purchases reach new highs - Isamu
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110106006565/en/Nielsen-Company-Billboard%E2%80%99s-2010-Music-Industry-Report

======
Isamu
Submitted because actual point-of-purchase sales data (what Nielsen Soundscan
tracks) doesn't seem to jive with the decline in sales that the RIAA reports
(inferred from shipment data.)

Nielsen reports that total sales have been increasing every year except last
year, but album sales have been going down, down (and I understand that album
sales are where record companies make most of their money.)

